# Beach Cart or plastic sled?



## BentStraight

I once made a beach cart for use on Perdido Key years ago, it had rear tires from a riding mower that worked good on sand. However it was too wide for all the boardwalks they built. I was wondering if the Pier Carts they sell would be good on beach sand? Or would a small plastic net boat be better to drag across the sand? I will be fishing Navarre Beach later this Spring and they have boardwalks also now, anyone have ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## konz

I have one of the smallerbeach carts and it works fairly well. I think it needs wider tires personally. Loaded with a cooler, tackle bag, and some rods it tends to drag a little in the softer sand. Not bad but I think some wider tires would make it perfect.


----------



## getbent

pier carts work great for surf fishing


----------



## Dylan

Try one of the small kids pools..Tie a rope to it drag it along the sand..


----------



## Dylan

Something like this.....White legs and feet not included


----------



## BentStraight

Thanks, I may try and build a new cart, store-bought carts seem so over-priced. But, I am also on the look out for a small plastic net boat.


----------



## welldoya

The pier carts work good on sand. The key is to not load it down. Keep it as light as possible.

I mostly fish Navarre and most of the boardwalks have steps, not ramps, which makes it a pain to get your cart across. I just unhook the chain across the sand where the cops go across on their ATVs. There's no sea oats on that stretch of sand so I figure it won't hurt anything. I always hook the chain back.


----------



## Nat-Light

I say it all depends on how much gear you are hauling and how far you're hauling it. I've got a cart but I really only use it if I'm taking the family to the beach or I'm fishing with somebody else. Otherwise, I use a backpack and small soft cooler I can sling over my shoulder. If you are doing any traveling then you'll really appreciate a good set of wheels. I bought a pier cart(the larger one) and added some wheelez to it. It requires a new axle, stainless hardware, and some drilling but is a pretty easy project. It was kind of hard getting over the sticker shock of the tires but once you get them on the sand, you'll be sold.


----------



## Charlie2

Get one of those plastic sleds used for ice fishing. They work much better when going over crossovers.



My other cart is a hand cart with the tires 'aired down'. JMHO C2


----------



## Turbow

I went a different route. I got a 3-day pack and several large tackle trays. The misc gear fits in the smaller pockets. It has buckle straps all over the outside I use to latch a folding chair and water bottles to. I put my surf rods in the rod holders and carry them out that way in one hand and a bait bucket in the other.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Here is my beach cart:







It is just under 3 feet wide.

It is all 1/2" pvc pipe.

Special fittings found at: http://www.patiostogo.com/

The plastic rims with tires found at: http://www.surpluscenter.com/

The rims are on an aluminum axle, nylon bearing that is more tolerant to sand than ballbearings.

I used a trash can for the main cargo hold.

The smooth or ribbed tires on the plastic rims would be better, but I could not find them for sale any where.

I have an extrapair of the the rims pictured and some of the three and fourway fittings. If someone is interested, I will sell them.


----------



## BentStraight

That looks pretty good, I'll keep that design in mind! I have a couple of pneumatic wheels I picked up at Harbor Freight Tools for $4 each. I thinking about an aluminum frame. I have an old patio table and some old aluminum lawn chairs I could convert.


----------



## Pier#r

> *Charlie2 (3/16/2009)*Get one of those plastic sleds used for ice fishing. They work much better when going over crossovers.
> 
> My other cart is a hand cart with the tires 'aired down'. JMHO C2


As usual, C2 is 'right on' :letsdrink

I bought a 3 set of plastic sleds a few years ago and have yet to wear the first one out. I even drag it down the boardwalk and across the parking lot.With shipping they only cost about $16. Can't beat it in the sand, and it even 'floats' over tidal pools. No parts to rust or squeak after getting wet and sandy either ;-)

This year I added a board with 4 PVC rod holders around the ice chest. Still have room for a bait bucket/ castnet and other gear. When I get tired, I just sit on the ice chest ;-)


----------



## Charlie2

Looks good Pier#r.



I got the idea from Capt John Soule who showed up at my house for Pompano fishing lessons with one.



He had it out of the truck and over the crossover and down to the beach while I was still moving stuff and struggling to pull the whole mess over the crossover.



I bought one and haven't looked back. I got the expensive one; $24 from in basic black(stealth)



I also use it as a 'wheelbarrow' to haul leaves and stuff around the yard. I checked the bottom and it's hardly scratched.



I do like the idea of putting that cross board on it to hold the rodholders. I just throw mine in and go.



BTW; Capt John caught a 3 1/2 lb Pompano during the lesson. I caught nada because Capt John wanted to go home with it. I was busy teaching. C2


----------



## Butcherpen

Ice sled? Around here? Where would I purchase one?


----------



## Charlie2

I was hesitant about mentioning source of sleds but will:



Cabelas has them in two sizes; basic black that you can't destroy with an axe.



I got the larger one. C2


----------



## Dan deGraaf

are you still selling those wheels if so please give me a call thanks Dan 2320067


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *dan degraaf (3/18/2009)*are you still selling those wheels if so please give me a call thanks Dan 2320067


Well come to find out I only have one extra wheel. Probaly does not help at all.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009032214120963&catname=wheels&qty=1&item=1-1789

Two of them from there,will cost you $34.65 to P'cola.


----------



## nick7269

Another idea...



Just yesterday I saw someone using a plastic wheel barrel! I got to thinking about this thread right away. These wheel barrels have two wheels and a tool caddy (where this guy put the fishing poles). I know my mom has one she bought for around $30! I have used it and abused it, so they are tougher than they look.



I will start using it when I go fishing for now on!


----------



## AgentWD40

> *Charlie2 (3/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Cabelas has them in two sizes; basic black that you can't destroy with an axe.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the larger one. C2




I checked Cabela's web site and could not locate the sleds. Do you know anywhere else that I could pick one up for pretty cheap?


----------



## Charlie2

I couldn't find one at Cabelas any longer but here's one: Same thing.



Do a Google on 'Ice fishing sleds' and there's more. C2



http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/cb/cb.asp?a=302520&kwtid=228225


----------

